
Two Cats Live by Themselves in Silicon Valley Studio - JumpCrisscross
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/01/13/2-cats-live-by-themselves-in-1500-mo-silicon-valley-studio/
======
devereaux
That's quite sad.

The cats should at least have a pet sitter come play with them every day. They
SHOULD NOT be left to live by themselves in a studio. That's cruel.

When we travel, we hire one. Domesticated cats need a human presence if you
want to get them back as happy cats.

I sincerely hope it is just a temporary setup and that they'll make better
plans to get their cats in with them.

(I don't know much about that, but maybe some dog tutoring will help?)

